# Tomorrow's the big day :D



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Noah and Zazu will finally meet tomorrow!!! I'm a little nervous for them but excited too. I really hope they will become friends once they are used to each other.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh how exciting, make sure you have the camera on hand for the event Niamh hoto:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's exciting,Niamh! I hope you will take lots of photos and maybe make a video?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:jumping: That is SO exciting! :happy4: 

I hope the first introduction goes well.
We'd love to see some hoto: pictures if you are able to get some.*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great, I hope everything goes well on your boys' first official meeting!!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

oh such a joy indeed.hope they get along well.the first day is getting to know you and howdy partner lol.keep us posted.crossing my fingers on all goes well.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope all goes well with their first meeting Niamh.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm so excited for you! it's so exciting introducing birds!

I'm hoping they become very good friends. And soon, we need some new pictures because I miss seeing these cute babies!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How fun  Best wishes!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Very curious to hear about the meeting *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamh, that's so exciting! I can't wait for them to finally meet and it'll be interesting how Noah reacts  

Keep us posted and I hope everything goes well! :fingerx:


----------

